# CubeCart question - can't get the tax to work!



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi all, I'm in the process of building a CubeCart site and I'm having a problem. I cannot get the tax to apply during checkout. I posted on the cubecart forum but there's almost no activity there. Also, there's about 30 threads on the exact same subject with no responses. The tax just does not get applied to the customer's order. Are there any gurus here that can help me figure this out?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I do a number of CubeCart installs for my clients and never have a problem. Do you need to charge sales tax on shipping in your state? Some do, others don't.

This is usually a pretty simple matter. 

Do you have the country and state set properly?

Then do you have anything is the third tax line below exempt, such as "YourState Sales Tax 7.5%"

Then, do you have that set as the tax option for each item? 

Also make sue on the General Settings you do not have Include Tax in Price set to Yes.

There is no mystery to this, usually. If you have the settings under taxes right the main thing is to make sure you use the "YourState Sales Tax" as the tax setting for each item in the products section.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

--I have the country and state set properly. (US, and NY state)

--The tax lines I have are: 
"Standard tax"...8.3750%
"No tax"...0.0000%

--For each item I have "Standard tax" chosen

--"include tax in prices" is set to 'no'


It just shows N/A as the tax throughout the checkout process. Is there maybe a specific file that determines the tax application? Maybe I have the permissions set wrong on it. Just a thought.

On a side note, I love the rest of the cart. I was using Joomla with a Virtuemart plugin prior to this, and it was so much more complicated to run and set up than cubecart was. Not to mention all of the security issues with Joomla. With cubecart I have just about the same layout (after enless hours of adapting my template...ugh) and it's just so much better and faster. It's just this tax thing that's bugging me.

Thanks again!
Aaron


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Forget Standard Tax

In the blank field below No Tax put in - New York Sales Tax and 8.375

Then make that the default for your products.

If you don't it will not know to just charge NY residents.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

I added some pictures just in case you notice something that I'm missing.

Here's what I did - I added "New York Sales Tax" in the "taxes" section:











...and selected that for my products through the "view products" section:











...but it still is not registering. 
Here is the shopping cart on checkout:










You mentioned making it the default for my products - is this different than manually selecting the tax class for each product?
Is it possible that cubecart is not recognizing that the buyer is from NY? I'm not sure how it retrieves that info - is it from the area code during checkout?

Thanks again,
Aaron


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Everything seems right. What is the exact state name used when the customer registered? What shows in the customer info?


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

I did some test purchases and put in my home address as the shipping/billing address. In both my email order notification and my admin order page, the invoice address and shipping address are both:

"New rochelle, NY
10804
United States"


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, so I'm an idiot. I was inputting "new rochelle, NY" in the state form and not "NY" - totally missed the "town" form.

Thanks for the help though, I think I might take a break from the site for a few hours haha...
Aaron


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

They should have a dropdown list for state, but being a worldwide list, it would be hard to do. 

The card processor looks at the address numbers and the zip code, so misspelling the state could end up with no tax, but still the charge would go through.


----------

